

Using 'Big Brother' to Motivate You - wesleyzhao
http://wesleyzhao.com/using-big-brother-to-motivate-you

======
aik
This advice sounds a bit immature to me (which the author hints at in the end)
-- it's sounds like a sign of one who hasn't taken "know thyself" to heart --
that the author defines himself and is motivated through the expectations and
desires of others, rather than being driven by inner strength and
understanding (deeply set principles) and hence an intrinsic motivation.

~~~
fexl
It is a bit of a mind game, yes. I don't think it's healthy to do things
_because_ someone else might admire it or think it's right. But I think it's
fine to aspire to be like others who embody your _own_ principles and values
more effectively or faithfully than you do at the moment. That kind of
emulation is healthy.

